# Bee Removal insurance?



## WilMorris (May 15, 2013)

Just wondering what you folks that do structural removals "over the table" do for liability insurance. I am a general contractor and have been using my insurance associated with my construction business as my liability - which is high enough as it is here in Oregon. Afterall, I am opening up a wall, soffit, etc, removing and obstruction or hazard, and putting it all back together again good as (or better than) new. 
My insurance company has caught wind that I "do bees" and they are flipping out because they don't know how to "adjust" my policy accordingly. I told them that they should not define this as pest control insurance in addition to construction insurance because I am not utilizing pesticides treatments. I am merely removing something and actually reducing the risk of further damage to the homeowner. So this should just be another construction project in the insurance way of speaking. They are looking into it and trying to find similar examples with their underwriters. 
Has anyone else had to deal with this sort of problem and how did they work it out?


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

While I am no attorney, I have paid enough to one to be one, I have a liability waiver the home or building owner signs.

I do not charge for the service, but make it clear gas money would sure help. Only one business ever said no, BTW next time Honey Bees close down a golf course,,,,FORE is not the word I will use.


----------



## WilMorris (May 15, 2013)

You are able to get the owner to sign a waiver that says you are not responsible for whatever damage you do to their structure during a removal or after you put everything back together? Or they sign a waiver that says you will not sue them if you are injured? I'm confused


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Actualy both,,,however I never repair the damage.
I make it clear that after the bees are removed the clean up of dry wall or what ever is their problem.
There is a lot of work to a cut out and I have had to return to finish the job the next day after 6 to 8 hours in a hot suit.


----------



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

Will

I agree with you, what is the difference if you were working on a job and "found" a hive cleaned it out and continued on with the job. Have you ever found bats while doing a demo for a remodel? If so I am sure you cleaned it and moved on.


----------



## WilMorris (May 15, 2013)

Jerry T Indiana said:


> Will
> 
> I agree with you, what is the difference if you were working on a job and "found" a hive cleaned it out and continued on with the job. Have you ever found bats while doing a demo for a remodel? If so I am sure you cleaned it and moved on.


Never found bats but have had my share of spiders and paper wasps. Maybe I should tell my insurance company that I also do spider removals


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I managed to roll it into my painting business insurance. See all I am doing is just open up a area. I am doing nothing structural framing wise. But I do put it back together. Plus I normally only do about a dozen or so.
David


----------



## WilMorris (May 15, 2013)

My-smokepole said:


> I managed to roll it into my painting business insurance. See all I am doing is just open up a area. I am doing nothing structural framing wise. But I do put it back together. Plus I normally only do about a dozen or so.
> David


That's encouraging. Did they raise your rates much because of an add-on? How did you explain it to them that there would be no extra risk on their part?


----------

